# [SOLVED][HELP] Errors when compiling OMFGB and CM7



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I am trying to compile OMFGB for the TB and whenever I run the last command, I get an error.... Think anyone could help me? 

http://pastebin.com/dbccUwJn

EDIT: The last line contains the error, and I happen to be getting the same error with compiling CM7, and this goes for any device as well.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Edit: you're missing a package called "flex" idk about Mac but in some Linux distros open terminal and run "sudo apt-get install flex"

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

yup. follow the setup directoions we have on the wiki on github


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using Linux lol, I just labeled it MacBookPro.
Thanks guys I'll do that right now


----------

